# silver and gold spoons



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

what fish do u catch off of silver and gold spoons? when is the best time to use them and what time of the year?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

All the redfish you care to catch.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *floridaface (1/29/2010)*what fish do u catch off of silver and gold spoons? when is the best time to use them and what time of the year?


Most of the year you can throw one and catch fish. Use silver for trout,flounder, blues and throw the gold for reds, reds, reds. The other fish will hit it as well but nowhere near as much as a redfish.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Silver will also work well for Spanish from the piers and bridges when they're in.


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

thats cool. thanks guys. gotcha rigs work good on spanish from the brigdes too right?


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *floridaface (1/30/2010)*thats cool. thanks guys. gotcha rigs work good on spanish from the brigdes too right?




Gotchas work great for Spanish. I personally don't care for gotchas, but they work well. Diamond jigs work also (what I use often).


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *floridaface (1/30/2010)*thats cool. thanks guys. gotcha rigs work good on spanish from the brigdes too right?


Yeah, Gotcha have probably cought just as many Spanish as anything made.


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

awesome.. thanks guys ill keep all that in mind. any of u guys still catchin reds? i havent had much luck last two weeks


----------

